# Retired racehorse shot dead



## Shadowdancing (11 July 2016)

Awful news poor Woolfall Treasure! Shot at close range with a hand gun. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/retired-racehorse-ridden-ap-mccoy-8395298


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2016)

Dreadful thing to happen, only hope the horse would have known nothing about it. So many sick ******s out there walking among us passing themselves off as "normal".


----------



## Daffodil (11 July 2016)

Hard to take in.  He was the most gorgeous horse. Just hope it was quick and he knew nothing about it.  There's got to be more to this than some fool wandering around with a gun looking for a helpless target.


----------



## Rollin (11 July 2016)

Sickening.  A shame we cannot shoot the people who did this.


----------



## TeamChaser (11 July 2016)

Daffodil said:



			Hard to take in.  He was the most gorgeous horse. Just hope it was quick and he knew nothing about it.  There's got to be more to this than some fool wandering around with a gun looking for a helpless target.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you Daffodil, these things are rarely random. Poor horse :-(


----------



## rascal (12 July 2016)

sad waste of a stunning horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 July 2016)

Wow, poor horse and poor owner, what a thing to find.  It is certainly a big puzzle as ~"powerful handguns" are not very easy to get hold of in Britain, so it is not like some nutter with a shotgun or even a rifle, which are widespread.


----------



## MagicEquine1 (12 July 2016)

Awful.&#55357;&#56851; Wish I could shoot the owners with a handgun when they are retired. &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 July 2016)

MagicEquine1 said:



			Awful.&#65533;&#65533; Wish I could shoot the owners with a handgun when they are retired. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

the owners didn't shoot him some sick moron did when he was grazing in his field


----------



## Damnation (12 July 2016)

Sick sick sick sick b*stards.

Its beginning to feel like nowhere is safe for horses.


----------



## MagicEquine1 (12 July 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			the owners didn't shoot him some sick moron did when he was grazing in his field

Click to expand...

Seriously?!! I didn't even realise!!! That's even more terrible! Ugh! That idiot better die in a hole!


----------



## Spilletta (13 July 2016)

Utterly awful. Hope those responsible are caught and brought to justice as soon as possible.


----------



## Crackerz (14 July 2016)

You can't even begin to think what sort of person would do this.

RIP boy


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 July 2016)

Yep, tributes from connections in the Racing Post:  Woolfall Treasure, only two days in to field rest after box rest, poor horse.


----------



## Spilletta (16 July 2016)

This was covered on The Morning Line just now. Felt so sorry for the owner and connections.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 July 2016)

Spilletta said:



			This was covered on The Morning Line just now. Felt so sorry for the owner and connections.
		
Click to expand...

They don't seem to know who has done this ,     its frightening.


----------



## Tyssandi (16 July 2016)

awful cowardly attack on an innocent horse- I hope karma hits them 10 fold.


RIP beautiful grey boyxxxx


----------



## risky business (17 July 2016)

It's awful.

I was stabled at the yard in question a few years back and it's scarey to think that could of been my horse....

Really sad for the owners and hope they find whoever did such a terrible thing.


----------

